# Dickinson site



## RelicRaker (Feb 22, 2018)

New site. Dug a couple of embossed 19thC bottles this a.m.

Chas. Hardt, Philada. (Hardt owned & operated a liquor business on the 400 block of Chestnut St. in the 1880s and 90s.



C.A. DuBois Bros, Philada. Squat soda. c. 1870s.


----------



## Basil.W.Duke (Feb 22, 2018)

I love the color that glass with iridescent


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 22, 2018)

Basil.W.Duke said:


> I love the color that glass with iridescent


Yeah the soil around here gives these bottles a nice 'sickness' to them.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Feb 22, 2018)

Nice finds.  Here's hoping for more.  Why do you call it the Dickinson site?


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 23, 2018)

bottlecrazy said:


> Nice finds.  Here's hoping for more.  Why do you call it the Dickinson site?



That's the street it's on.


----------



## stc1993 (Feb 23, 2018)

A couple of good ones.


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 24, 2018)

stc1993 said:


> A couple of good ones.


Thanks! Hope the site yields a few more.


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 24, 2018)

Pretty muddy today but did pull these two inks...


----------



## sandchip (Feb 24, 2018)

Nice finds!  I especially like the Hardt.


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 24, 2018)

sandchip said:


> Nice finds!  I especially like the Hardt.


That one came out of the sidewall heel-first...so I was kinda surprised it was complete.


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 25, 2018)

Slow day... just a Bennington style door knob...


----------



## Oldsdigger (Feb 28, 2018)

Very nice finds ! I used to dig out in the Main Line, Haverford and Media. Happy Digging !


----------



## American (Feb 28, 2018)

The Hardt looks like its worthy of tumbling.  If the color in the pic is correct it looks like a lockport green.  It may be common but I have never seen that bottle and I have seen a lot of Philly bottles.


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 28, 2018)

It's definitely a few shades darker than the typical aqua.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Mar 7, 2018)

That’s an awesome looking bottle


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 7, 2018)

Bass Assassin said:


> That’s an awesome looking bottle


Thx!


----------

